# 2014 Cruze Outside smells from ac



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

They aren't wrong. The car does still bring in a small bit of outside air in recirculate. All modern cars do. Perhaps you might want a charcoal cabin filter as well. 

However, your flap may not be working as intended. This may be what you're looking for:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...sive-moisture-condensation-frost-windows.html


----------



## Mohsafadi (Apr 8, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> They aren't wrong. The car does still bring in a small bit of outside air in recirculate. All modern cars do. Perhaps you might want a charcoal cabin filter as well.
> 
> However, your flap may not be working as intended. This may be what you're looking for:
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...sive-moisture-condensation-frost-windows.html




Ya but what I'm experiencing is not a small bit of outside air it's all of it!!! As for the flaps they told me that they've checked them and that they are working properly.


----------



## Mohsafadi (Apr 8, 2017)

So I checked the interior filter compartment for the flaps, the top one doesn't move at all.
And the front one works but the whole process is reversed, it opens and takes outside air when I want recycled air and closes when I want fresh air and it doesn't even totally close!
The frustrating thing is that the service center told me that its all fine and that they've checked the flaps too which they clearly haven't!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Our CRUZE is supposedly equipped with an AQS sensor although my model doesn't seem to have one. Worked great on the Sonata, like bad smell Radar that would send the unit into recirculate. Aside from some isolated coolant smells I don't get any excessive odor at all keeping the system in fresh mode most of the time


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Our CRUZE is supposedly equipped with an AQS sensor although my model doesn't seem to have one. Worked great on the Sonata, like bad smell Radar that would send the unit into recirculate. Aside from some isolated coolant smells I don't get any excessive odor at all keeping the system in fresh mode most of the time


Only LTZ has that feature.

OP, My 2012 Cruze had the HVAC head unit replaced & recirc flap recalibrated because mine wasn't closing when recirc was called for either, and fumes were coming into the car in heavy traffic. I'm not sure if it just needed recalibrating like Blue Angel mentioned in that thread or not, but once they did that warranty work, it worked fine from thereon out.


----------



## Mohsafadi (Apr 8, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Eddy Cruze said:
> 
> 
> > Our CRUZE is supposedly equipped with an AQS sensor although my model doesn't seem to have one. Worked great on the Sonata, like bad smell Radar that would send the unit into recirculate. Aside from some isolated coolant smells I don't get any excessive odor at all keeping the system in fresh mode most of the time
> ...



I'll ask them to check the flaps and the HVAC unit thanks a ton guys.

My cruze is 2014 LS so I believe that it doesn't have the AQS sensor


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Only LTZ has that feature.


Thanks! 

Air Quality Sensor
Allows the selecting low or high
sensitivity of the air quality sensor.
Only vehicles with the automatic
climate control will have this option


----------

